# OMG! I don't have a thing to wear! HALP!



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I asked one gal in my handling class what to wear for this shindig that I'm going to tomorrow and she said, nice slacks, no jeans, nice top. Okay, no problem. Last night I talked to another gal and she said she wears a suit or at least nice slacks and a suit jacket/blazer. Well, I have one black, wool suit jacket and a red and black checked jacket (too noticeable, might detract from Matisse) So that and I have nice slacks (one pair) that fits. Unfortunately, I've gotten too chubby for my nice, black wool pants. But I have no top to match. I never wear stuff like this. 

So, I can go quickly to JC Penneys. But what kind of blouse or top would go with this sort of casual suit jacket and dark slacks? A button down, white blouse? I hate to tuck in anything into my pants, but like to wear things outside. Does that look sloppy? I do have one nice shirt, but it hangs below the jacket and it's very intense blue, like royal blue. Oh, and a skirt that has Lycra in it but no pockets. How about a sort of dressy sweater with the skirt that has pockets over a thin, silky blouse? Need pockets for bait. Or is a sweater not "professional" enough? Grrrrrrrr.

My wardrobe is pathetic. All I ever do is stuff like gardening, walking, going to the grocery store, hanging out at someone's house. All casual...jeans, sweats etc. Oh maybe go out on the town, but it's not usually a professional type of clothing. 

There are multiple shows that I'm going to this week and week end. So, what do you wear if you're handling? I'm handling some of the classes and my breeder/handler is handling him on some. I don't know how many I must do.

What do you wear if you're handling? Or what do you see most people wear? The ones that win? LOL.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Remember, you are the background for the dog, so I wouldn't wear white. The Black is good, and maybe a deep jewel tone blouse?
Flat comfortable shoes, as I am sure you know is a must.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh yes, shoes. I have bunions on my toe joint and all I can wear are flat, comfortable shoes. I just bought some a while ago...dressy but very comfy. Thanks for the idea. Yes, I don't want to look too good and upstage Matisse. LOL. (like that would happen) So, I must wear something that isn't too noticeable one way or the other I think.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yup, as long as it is "proper" and conservative, and makes a good background for him, I think you are fine!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

If Matisse is the black one than blue looks great. If Mattise is the white one than black looks great. I wouldn't do black with a black dog if you can help it. You want a contrast.


----------



## marbury (May 1, 2013)

I'm male and have a distinct advantage of still looking like I should be in JS, so wearing a suit gives me a leg-up in the ring. My dogs are no different from day one to day three, but in a suit I inevitably get handling compliments. In slacks and a polo shirt I still place but the judges don't usually give me any feedback outside of points of note on whomever I have in the ring at the time or my line.
I wear a three-piece suit for BIS or specialties and a relevant breed or event pin if permitted. It makes a nice picture and comes off clean around the ring.

If you can handle the uncomfortable nature of a suit (at least to those of us who naturally gravitate to sweatpants and work clothes, haha!) go for it... a little bit of an edge never hurts! But ultimately as long as you're wearing a color that gets a nice silhouette out of your dog and under a judge that doesn't arbitrarily place handlers it won't matter all that much.


----------

